# FPCR Distinctives 3&4 (AV; EP)



## NaphtaliPress (May 21, 2006)

The audio is posted for the May 21 2006 FPCR worship services. The AM and PM sermons are installments 3 and 4 of several on our church's distinctives that are out of the ordinary for Presbyterian churches.
See the note here.

May 21, 2006 Services
Sermons by Dr. Richard Bacon
AM The Peace of Zion´s Walls Part 15: Distinctive Practices #3"”An Authorized Translation (2TI 3:15-17)
PM The Peace of Zion´s Walls Part 16: Distinctive Practices #4"”God's Hymnal (EPH 5:19; COL 3:16)


----------



## daveb (May 22, 2006)

Chris,

Thanks for posting these. Is this series continuing?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 22, 2006)

David,
Yes, ongoing; but the topics are not set. I think the pastor is taking suggestions from our newer members/visitors along the lines of 'why do you do' x? The first were just some of the more obvious to greet folks when they walk in the door.


----------



## daveb (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'd be interested if Dr. Bacon does one on instruments if he hasn't already.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 22, 2006)

I suspect he will. Stay tuned.


----------



## daveb (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I suspect he will. Stay tuned.


----------

